

Ask HN: Ok to use HN for our blog comments? - Bradosaur

Comment threads on Wordpress blogs across the internet are often low-quality, whereas people seem to be well behaved and insightful on HN.  Is it okay to simply have a "Discuss this post on [Hacker News]" on every blog post?<p>Is there a posting rate above which this would be unacceptable?  I don't want to flood the "new" section.
======
minimaxir
"Comment threads on Wordpress blogs across the internet are often low-quality"

I'd recommend switching to Facebook comments for your own blog if that's the
concern. It improves quality dramatically.

~~~
JeremyMorgan
Yep, or even better, Disqus. This gives people the option of using multiple
accounts they already have, and people are concerned with their reputation,
which always helps behavior.

~~~
Bradosaur
If I go with an in-Wordpress solution, it'll probably be Disqus. I initially
liked the idea of having a clean troll-less page for users who don't care
about commenting. Maybe this is just vanity. I also like having the entire
discussion in one place, instead of a thread on HN and another thread on my
blog.

------
1123581321
Your site will probably be banned. Instead of submitting, just check HN or one
of the unofficial APIs programmatically and append the discussion link to a
URL if that article is submitted.

------
27182818284
A link back to HN is generally enough when I'm on a blog post.

